# أخلاقيات العمل



## samehnour (28 مايو 2007)

أخلاقيات العمل ينبغي أن تحتل مرتبة متقدمة في أولوياتنا ولكنها كثيرا ما تعتبر ضربا من السذاجة وكلام في الكتب والمدارس الإبتدائية. لذلك فقد كتبت عدة مقالات حول الموضوع لما له من أهمية


أخلاقيات العمل والإدارة
أخلاقيات العمل عند الأجانب
أخلاقيات العمل والإدارة في الإسلام
أخلاقيات العمل ضرورة إدارية 

شكرا


----------



## سامي عبد الحفيظ (4 أبريل 2008)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك ، ونحن بحاجة ماسة لتلافي الأخلاق السيئة في العمل ، وخاصة من المدراء الحريصين على كرسي الإدارة أكثر من حرصهم على مصلحة العمل والعدل بين المرؤوسين


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (4 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا نعانى من ازمة في بعض الموسسات ومشكور يازميل بالوصفه الصحيحه لهذه العله


----------



## على منصورى (23 أبريل 2008)

موضوع رائع نسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostger (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً كثراً


----------



## william kamel (12 مايو 2009)

اشكرك وبارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحه


----------

